# Hello- is anybody out there??



## Jimster (Oct 15, 2009)

It may be just me, but I am noticing that within the last month or so that we dont seem to have the activity on this board that we once did.  I used to log in a couple times a day to keep up with the posts.  Now, I can log in once a week and keep up just fine.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 17, 2009)

*stats*

Does anyone know the stats?   Has there been a decrease in useage?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2009)

new registrations havent dropped, I havent noticed a decrease...although I simply dont have time to read every thread in every forum.

I think doug can find some neat stats to post.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 18, 2009)

Historically, posting falls off somewhat September through December.

Here are monthly posting statistics going back to our first full month of operation after we went to vBulletin software to run the board.  October '09 is, of course, only a partial month at this point.




Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------

